# How well do you match with other fans of your favorite composer?



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I found this cool website where you can see information about demographics and interests of people who like certain things, and they include composers as an option.

Looking at my favorite composer's page, Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, I don't actually think it describes me very well - it gets "most likely pet" right, as I have had pet birds, and science as a "general interest" is also accurate; "favorite music artists" is also pretty good, minus the jazz artists, who I guess I'm O.K. with more than other music genres. I do in fact like Tchaikovsky, Bernstein, and Shostakovich quite a bit.

Most of the other factors I don't relate to that well though - it seems like for some reason, fans of R-K are also fans of guns, which I really dislike. BBQ Brisket is good I guess, but not really my favorite food. I also don't like NASCAR or cycling at all. The demographics also don't really fit me.

Anyways, take a look yourself and see if it matches for you:
https://today.yougov.com/profileslite#/

It looks like you can switch between the US, UK, and Germany, so if you live in one of those countries, you can choose the appropriate one.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Be warned - you need to register.

The demographics are based on the profiles of people who take you gov surveys - not necessarily a representative group.

You have to go by composer not "classical music".


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Be warned - you need to register.
> 
> The demographics are based on the profiles of people who take you gov surveys - not necessarily a representative group.
> 
> You have to go by composer not "classical music".


Hmm, I don't think you need to register, at least I didn't need to. And yeah, I was saying to type in your favorite composer, not "classical music".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

musicrom said:


> Hmm, I don't think you need to register, at least I didn't need to. And yeah, I was saying to type in your favorite composer, not "classical music".


Never argue with a Mod, do as they tell you :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2016)

Quite fun.

As I like Beethoven, I'm a right-of-centre male over 55.
As I like Debussy, I'm a left wing female over 55.

As I like Brian Eno...

...It won't tell me any more unless I register.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I like Verdi so I'm a 55 year old male - erm ...
My politics are right of centre - erm ...
I shop at Waitrose - erm ...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Liking Beethoven means my most likely pet is a fish.

As a fan of Mahler my top general interest is, wait for it... music! (pet: bird)

Ditto Borodin, except apparently I am more likely to want a dog as a pet.

Liking Elgar brings books ahead of music and swaps the dog for a cat.

Miaskovsky is not on their radar.

All the above have me at 55 and apparently I look like this:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2016)

The resemblance is uncanny! And presumably that's a pet fish in your pocket?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> The resemblance is uncanny! *And presumably that's a pet fish in your pocket?*


No. I'm just pleased to see you all.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr Johnson said:


> ... and apparently I look like this:


We were separated at birth Dr. J. I look just like that.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I think I found a better way to search that allows for more possibilities, which allows for people like Myaskovsky and Eno.

https://today.yougov.com/opi/myfeed#/all

Just search for your composer where it says you can search. Unfortunately, there isn't enough data on Myaskovsky, but for Eno you can find some information.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

musicrom said:


> I think I found a better way to search that allows for more possibilities, which allows for people like Myaskovsky and Eno.
> 
> https://today.yougov.com/opi/myfeed#/all
> 
> Just search for your composer where it says you can search. Unfortunately, there isn't enough data on Myaskovsky, but for Eno you can find some information.


I'm keener on Myaskovsky/Miaskovsky than Eno but no matter.

When I clicked on the new link I got this:










Does it lead on to Eno?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Small problem - they don't seem to know that Lully is a composer.

So I switched to Handel - and as a typical Handel fan, I'm an American white male aged 65 & I work in 'military & defense' or as an engineer (I'm a retired English teacher).

My favourite dish is corn on the cob (yuck!) and I enjoy reading, visiting museums & listening to music (pretty obvious); my favourite sports are swimming (quite like it) and college football (never seen a match); apparently I'm 'proud to be American' lol.

I've seen a few of the films they mention (like Casablanca) but not others (Gettysburg) & anyway, they aren't my favourite. I do like Star Trek.

But *no way* do I walk round with short hair and wearing a tracksuit.

I am not impressed - in fact, I'm decidedly miffed... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Taggart told me how to get on to the British site - click on the Union Jack in the top left corner. This is slightly better - I drop ten years to 55, and live in East Anglia, but I now look exactly like Dr Johnson in a dapper suit. I've seen all the films, but have never heard of several of the entertainers. It's true that I do consider spirituality to be an important part of life - but heck, I don't make a habit of proclaiming it. 

The whole thing makes me feel pretty depressed, if this is 'the typical' classical music person. What a shame we can't get a much wider range of men and women interested in it all...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I tried Prokofiev and I got rich, 30-40, and lots of gay friends in Florida. Cat as pet.
I tried Tchaikovsky and I got richer, 69+, and I like Wikipedia in Indiana. Again a cat as pet.
I tried Shostakovich and I got 18 years, no money and Iowa.
Curious why Prokofiev has 66 profiles and Tchaikovsky 62.
If you like the stuff, look for unlocked data...


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm keener on Myaskovsky/Miaskovsky than Eno but no matter.
> 
> When I clicked on the new link I got this:
> 
> ...


There should be a search option right above that spelling bee poll. Under the "TAKE PART", "SEE RESULTS" stuff.

Ingélou, check if this link works for Lully. They don't seem to have demographics though: https://today.yougov.com/opi/browse/Jean_Baptiste_Lully


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

musicrom said:


> *There should be a search option right above that spelling bee poll. Under the "TAKE PART", "SEE RESULTS" stuff.*
> 
> Ingélou, check if this link works for Lully. They don't seem to have demographics though: https://today.yougov.com/opi/browse/Jean_Baptiste_Lully


I found it.

Apparently people who like Eno like roast potatoes.

Those who like Beethoven prefer baked potatoes.

But lovers of J.S. Bach (music artist) go for hamburgers.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> I found it.
> 
> Apparently people who like Eno like roast potatoes.
> 
> ...


No, Telemann was the Hamburger...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

dieter said:


> No, Telemann was the Hamburger...


And Brahms was one as well.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I checked out Prokofiev's fan base.

They say things like:

"Fox News is dumb" and
"I can't get through the day without listening to music" and
"I have lots of gay friends"

the only things they can agree on? 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

This gentleman also appears to be a prominent British Schoenberg and Britten fan. We should petition him to join the forum!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Lots of Haydn fans in Wales and Avon apparently, and they feel "somewhat alienated by modern life." Whahaha

I'll soon report on how Bartok fans are sailing



They're left wing cat lovers. And don't watch TV at all but spend an unhealthy amount of time online. 
They don't care what other people think of them.

i guess I don't realy match with other fans of my fav composers. No surprise there.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

https://today.yougov.com/opi/browse/Alexander_Glazunov

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh man. You caught me. :tiphat: Except I'm not 60 year old man and I'm allergic to shrimp so.....


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Are there other fans or am I stuck with college science professors? :lol:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Dr Johnson said:


> Liking Beethoven means my most likely pet is a fish.
> 
> As a fan of Mahler my top general interest is, wait for it... music! (pet: bird)
> 
> ...


Anyone else suspect that the linking of cats and Elgar may owe more to _Ed Reardon's Week _than to 'demographics'?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Figleaf said:


> Anyone else suspect that the linking of cats and Elgar may owe more to _Ed Reardon's Week _than to 'demographics'?


:lol:

I hadn't thought of that!


----------

